# My flock scratching there new hay!



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

And also them roosting early this morning!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

As much as I love fuzzie little peeps, I love, love, love this stage in raising chickens! 

They look like miniature chickens.


----------



## jenntx (Apr 3, 2013)

I agree!! I love baby chicks too, but this is the stage when I really get to know their personalities, and usually find my favorite.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Cute. And I love your set up.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Roslyn said:


> As much as I love fuzzie little peeps, I love, love, love this stage in raising chickens!
> 
> They look like miniature chickens.


Me too! I always hear this stage referred to as the akward adolescent stage but I thought mine were just as adorable as ever! They were easier to hold then too and more friendly than when they were tiny chicks. Now that they're all grown up, I have even more fun with them and they keep me so much company! Sometimes Tillie has a lot she needs to tell me about her day. She's a busy girl.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Any outside shots of your coop?


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank y'all and il get some more pics tomorrow. To rainy down south lol!


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

Didn't think you could give chickens hay


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Nate said:


> And also them roosting early this morning!


I'm about to build a bigger coop and looking at yours is giving me pause. Would you, or someone, please explain some of the requirements? ex. Why iare nesting boxes built with slanting tops? what is the ideal height for a roasting bar? and does bar need anything around it in a rather open space? Two of my princesses flew up and slept in then garage rafters last night. They often huddle back in the dark corners of the garage in the day. what's that about?


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

I built the eve above the boxes because the chickens would roost above them an ofcourse poop!!


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

And my chickens love alfalfa hay and greens are good for them! But I don't put straw hay near them because its hard to digest!


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Nate said:


> And my chickens love alfalfa hay and greens are good for them! But I don't put straw hay near them because its hard to digest!


yeow! so much to learn! thank you. I had panned on an earth " floor". with deep straw, with the idea that I could just add straw until spring, then rake it all out and start again, once or twice a year. bad idea then?


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm no expert but that's jus hearsay where im from!!!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

A lot of straw users up here, i just use it and mix in some pine shavings. Never had a problem. I have heard straw is bad for harbor ing mites as well, but I have never had in issue.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nate, I'm so jealous of your lovely coop. Just saying....


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------

